

Show HN: Denglish – OS X keyboard layout for German speaking developers - abersager
https://github.com/abersager/denglish

======
mschuster91
What I'd even pay for is a keyboard layout that allows me to use a German
Windows keyboard in exactly the same way as it works in Windows - especially
all the alt-gr mappings...

~~~
vsakos
I did the same thing for the Hungarian layout, and it took me I think max an
hour, you should try it too.

You can find the link to Ukelele in the end of the README file.

------
syllogism
As an ex-pat recently moved to Berlin, this is awesome. I'm never going to
want to type on a QWERTZ keyboard, but I do need umlauts...

